# Budget living in HK- Possible?



## windersports (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I would like to check with you guys if it is possible to live in HK with budget of $800 monthly for a single guy living cheap , simple street food, small accomodation shared flat is fine, just enough to tour around hongkong.

Any expert care to share?


----------



## KiTT (Jun 29, 2013)

$800? what kind of currency?


----------



## cubewalker (Jul 10, 2014)

may be youth hostel for budget travelling?


----------

